# SONY VEGAS HELP?!



## ZanndeR (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok sony vegas 10 recently will not stop messing up, when I got on my computer this morning it was completly wiped off my computer, luckily system restore managed to save it. Then voice record wouldn't work with my mic, now of all things none of my files will be dropped into sony vegas so I can't edit, is there anything I can do?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I would remove it and re install.

(make sure you have your product information from the splash screen)

You shouldn't loose any data, maybe some settings.


----------

